# NE North Dakota Bull Elk **updated pics**



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Went scouting for elk this weekend on our land and got to watch this bad boy both Fri and Sat night, He put on quite a show both nights bugeling, scraping oaks and chasing the calfs off, Saturday right at dark another bull came out in the field that 4 of us all agreed was a hair bigger than the one I have pictures of here. Oct. 1 cant come quick enough, rut is right around the corner!
Pic's arent the greatest, they were taken with a digital camera thru the spotting scope, just figured I'd share


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

I saw a bull last night just north of my property line that was pretty massive, I've been watching it every year for three years it doesn't come out till after dark, I imagine that's how he got so big. He was bugeling like crazy, I love this time of year, I can just sit out front and listen to the elk bugel the geese honking and then the coyotes howling.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Good luck at getting him.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Bull was taken Sat evening and video was rolling while the hunt took place, there was 4 cows and a little bit smaller bull out for over a half hour before the stud showed up he has 11.5" of girth before the crown and 13" of girth around the crown, he is pretty heavy all the way around and a true NE North Dakota once in a life time trophy. I havent loaded pics to my computer yet from my camera just had this cell phone picture, pretty much explains itself.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Very impressive!!!


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

CONGRATS!!!! Great Picts. SWEET TROPHY and the freezer is full. :beer:


----------

